# Formater un Mac (tout effacer)



## love_laurie (6 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, 

Voilà je vais vendre mon Macbook à une personne, j'ai mis sur un disque dure externe mes quelques dossiers et Mp3

Mais j'aurai aimer savoir si il était possible de tout formater pour effacer son compte Mac
En effet lors de la 1ere utilisation Macbook, on doit mentionner : Nom, Prénom et adresse email pour être enregistrer sur le fichier Apple 

Je possède les CD MAC OS X install et Application install DVD.

Voilà)
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2009)

bonjour 
si tu es TOP parano 
tu fais une reinstall avec effacements multiples
(voir les options du utilitaire disque)

ou beaucoup plus simple

tu reinstalles  l'OS
(option sans reprise des archives)

tout simplement

voilà


----------



## love_laurie (6 Mai 2009)

Merci de ta réponse


----------



## Nitiel (6 Mai 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> si tu es TOP parano
> tu fais une reinstall avec effacements multiples
> (voir les options du utilitaire disque)
> ...



Ce n'est parce qu'on active filevault ou que l'ont souhaite effacer complètement un disque dur de manière sécurisé que l'on soit parano, on peut juste aimer avoir une vie privée.

@ love_laurie

Il faut rebooter sur le CD MAC OS X install et choisir dans utilitaire, utilitaire de disque puis sélectionneur le disque dur souhaité choisir effacer et dans option, choisir le nombre de pass (7 pass sont conseillé)


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mai 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Ce n'est parce qu'on active filevault ou que l'ont souhaite effacer complètement un disque dur de manière sécurisé que l'on soit parano, on peut juste aimer avoir une vie privée.


aucun rapport

je repete et je maintiens
une reinstall simple suffit

Et par ailleurs
un acheteur de mac d'occaze , très souvent, réinstallera lui même  l'OS avant son utilisation


----------



## Nitiel (7 Mai 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> aucun rapport
> 
> je repete et je maintiens
> une reinstall simple suffit
> ...



Mais si l'acheteur, par exemple essaye de restaurer les fichiers qui ont été supprimés pour s'amuser. Beh ta vie privée s'envole.

Tout le monde n'est pas gentil et beaux pascalformac.


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Mai 2009)

Même si, après une Ré-install il ne récupérera rien.


----------



## Nitiel (7 Mai 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Même si, après une Ré-install il ne récupérera rien.



Avec un formatage en 7 pass on peut récupérée des choses alors avec une réinstalle


----------



## john_dewinter (8 Juin 2011)

Je viens d'acheter Snow Leopard et j'aimerais également remettre mon Mac aux paramètres d'usines pour vraiment après trois ans enlever tout ce qui pourrait traîner et le ralentir. J'ai donc les 2 CDs d'installations... Leopard.. Snow Leopard tout ce qu'il faut, mais si je fais ce que vous me recommandez... je me retrouverai avec Safari 2 (par ex) etc...? 

En fait ce que je veux c'est mon Macbook Pro de 2007 qui sort de la boîte mais avec SnowLeopard dessus sans pour autant perdre 3 ans de mis à jours... C'est Possible?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------

J'imagine que je devrais faire ça:

Insérez le CD de Mac OS X.
Redémarrez l&#8217;ordinateur.
Immédiatement après avoir entendu le son du démarrage, maintenez la touche « C » enfoncée pour démarrer à partir du CD.
Lorsque l&#8217;écran de l&#8217;utilitaire d&#8217;installation apparaît, ne cliquez pas sur Continuer. Choisissez Utilitaire d&#8217;installation > Ouvrir Utilitaire de disque.
Sélectionnez le disque dur à effacer.
Cliquez sur l&#8217;onglet Effacer.
Sélectionnez le format du volume à partir du menu local Format du volume.
Cliquez sur Options.
Cochez la case « Mettre à zéro toutes les données ».
Cliquez sur OK.
Cliquez sur Effacer.

Mais ceci étant fait, je mais Snow Leopard dedans et puis il me remet mon Itunes 10.3 et mon Safari 5.0.5 comme je l'ai aujourd'hui c'est ça? 

(Le fait que mes applications s'enlève  n'est pas grave, c'est le but).

Merci.


----------

